# break in new top end



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

On 2-strokes it is necessary to break in your new top end with heat cycles. is it necessary with 4-strokes? thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tyler'sgrizz said:


> On 2-strokes it is necessary to break in your new top end with heat cycles. is it necessary with 4-strokes? thanks


Yes.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Yes.


Does anyone know the steps for a 4-stroke? is it the same as a 2-stroke? like let it idle for 15 minutes then shut it off and in 10 minutes take it for an easy drive and progressivly work it until i feel that its ready to go balls to the walls?


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

also, should i use thick oil like 20-w-50 or light oil like 10-w-40. its cold as a witches bube here


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes except on a 4-stroke you spend the ten min. checking valves , timing ,oil and coolant level . LOL I usually ride a tank of gas thru it just cruising aroung , check everything again and give it real test ride :bigok: BTW i wouldn't use 20w 50 if its that cold


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tyler'sgrizz said:


> Does anyone know the steps for a 4-stroke? is it the same as a 2-stroke? like let it idle for 15 minutes then shut it off and in 10 minutes take it for an easy drive and progressivly work it until i feel that its ready to go balls to the walls?


Because of how most engines get oil to the cylinder, you most often do not want to let it idle for any periods when brand new..either 2 or 4 stroke. Depending on tolerances and ring gap, if tight, probably take it easy and bring up to operating temp then let it cool off a time or two (full shut down), then run it easy for 30-40 minutes to get through full and sustained operating temp. Then start applying short bursts of half throttle for longer periods with periods of cool-down while running for ...oh...10 -15 miles or so. If 2-stroke, a little extra oil is a good idea. Their pistons and rings expand and contract much faster then 4-strokers. After that longer reaches and durations on the throttle to the higher end still with short periods of running cool-down. What you don't want is any scaring from any harsh MTM touching. Let it wear naturely and slowly. Let the hone marks do their job. I like to give mine 30-40 miles of range-play at least before I lay it to it. That's just me.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Also do NOT use synthetic...your rings will not set . Give it 3 changes before you go to synthetic oils. As for break in ,trail ride vary speeds. With cool down times between. Full temp 1/2 temp etc. Give it a few rides then give it *ell.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> Also do NOT use synthetic...your rings will not set . Give it 3 changes before you go to synthetic oils. As for break in ,trail ride vary speeds. With cool down times between. Full temp 1/2 temp etc. Give it a few rides then give it *ell.


what about part synthetic? thats whats in it now


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Top end costs more than oil. I wouldn't chance it. Google it. Not worth it to me and I love synthetic...good luck.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Honestly .... if you ask fifty different people how they break in their engines you'll get 49.5 different answers. As long as you don't go doing long WOT runs with continuous high rpms you'll be fine. If it's going to come apart it'll do it no matter how you break it in. This being said , you need gas pressure behind the rings to get them to seat .You will not get this by letting it idle. More throttle = more gas pressure. The method I use is to let the motor get to operating temp then take it on some fast wot runs through the rpm range, being hard on the gas, but not letting it run at top rpms but for a couple of seconds. I'll do this about ten times. Change the oil and filter. After that I consider her broke-in.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Also if you put new cams in DONT let it idle when you first start it up......you want to bring the RPM upto 2000 or a little more for the first 15 mins or so.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

kawboy1 said:


> Also if you put new cams in DONT let it idle when you first start it up......you want to bring the RPM upto 2000 or a little more for the first 15 mins or so.


the cam is not new.. it looked to be in great shape...


----------

